# 2 gorgeous British Shorthair cats looking for a new home



## Rebs7 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi,

Due to circumstances im regrettably looking to rehome my 2 adorable silver tabby British Shorthair cats. There is the boy Roy and girl Charlie, both have been neutered and are 4 years old.

It is essential they are rehomed together, but apart from that all i want is a loving home for them both. I live in Westcliff on Sea but would be willing transport them a reasonable distance for the right home.

If you are interested let me know.

Thanks,

Rebecca


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

There was someone on her a little while ago wanting a BSH!! Maybe you can find the thread if you browse, she was only on half hour ago!

Hope you find them a new home, they are beautiful.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm interested in taking them as my own pets
if no one else can take the pair??


----------



## Rebs7 (Feb 15, 2010)

I would be very interested... ive just sent you a private message, if you have any questions let me know


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

hi, your inbox is full and can't eccept anymore pm's, please delete some.so i can reply. thank you


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I am very delighted to say that i am picking up
these 2 adorable babies on Saturday morning.
I have promised to keep in touch with Rebs7
with updates on how her babies are settling in
And i will take the best care of them and spoil
them rotten. 

Rebs7 do you have any more pics of them please?  

I look forward to meeting you and these gorgeous babies
on Saturday. xx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

so chuffed there be staying with someone that can keep us informed as to there progress and will be loved to death. x


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I am moving this thread to the Rescue and Adoption section 
because these cats were not for sale they just needed a home.



And thank you sullivan.


----------



## Rebs7 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks! And ill try and post some more pictures of the babies tonight...

See you on Saturday


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Rebs7 said:


> Thanks! And ill try and post some more pictures of the babies tonight...
> 
> See you on Saturday


Thank you Rebs7, no worries if you can't i will see them soon enough.


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

Very excited for you Purrrrfect - they are beautiful. x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

so glad to hear that these two lovely cats have found a new home together


----------

